

CISPA is Back. - wesleyac
http://act.demandprogress.org/letter/CISPA_r3

======
tzs
I see no links backing their claims. Are there any creditable sources for
this?

~~~
phryk
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber_Intelligence_Sharing_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber_Intelligence_Sharing_and_Protection_Act)

* Reintroduced in the House as H.R. 624 by Mike Rogers (R-MI) on February 12, 2013

* Passed the House on April 18, 2013 (288–127)

* Received in the Senate on April 22, 2013

Was this the second time it was killed or is this current?

